# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Saizen Serono 5 mg (15ui)

## Descimus25

Hi i was wondering if those are good i have seen picture that where very similar on the board the treads is locked and not much feedback was given. They dissolved instantly when putting steril water and i get a slight burn sensation when i inject. What you guy think?

----------


## widowmaker2

that looks good to me..

----------


## Descimus25

Cool thanx bro!!

----------


## celticd

what date is production look kinda old

----------


## Descimus25

It written Caducidad 15 ago 2012 i guess that the expiration date. imma check on box if there is a date of production but i dont recall seeing one

----------


## strongmann

sorry, imo your saizen is fake...they never use holograms like that, nor use green tops, they are always blue...depending on what the expiry date is if they are good dated it should say merck/serono on the box, jmo

----------


## PT

i have never seen green caps, there always blue

----------


## petethemanc

> sorry, imo your saizen is fake...they never use holograms like that, nor use green tops, they are always blue...depending on what the expiry date is if they are good dated it should say merck/serono on the box, jmo



x2 definite fake, i use saizen myself and these are bad fakes at that.

----------


## Descimus25

Ok thank stopped them after 15 ui..

----------


## Smart-tony

I did the 150iu kit it was good,not as strong as Kefei had to take a little more,but i do know the 240iu kits were bad.On the cdn net sites(cbb) most are happy so if you have the kit just finish it,but i would go with Hardcore next time people like the kits.Here is a pic of Hardcore..

----------


## Descimus25

Thank man, those a bit pricier tough but ill give them a try for sure  :Smilie:

----------


## PrideFEDOR

fake ! Serono hologram is totally different . Caps are blue and labels are different as well !

----------


## raoulduke

petethemanc 
i'm a little confused... here you say it's fake but over on vestax thread showing the exact same product you say it's "the real deal"... so uhm... er,.. what's the deal??? help me out here... i have to go stare at both pictures now...

I don't mean to be a pain in the ass but I sort of need to know...
these are the pics from the other thread and your exact posts were 

"The real deal there dude. Must have cost some cash that."
and 

"They are not generic bro, they are saizen."

like I said.. I don't mean to be a prick but i currently have the same gear and I may but some more... maybe...

----------


## raoulduke

bump

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Lots of these floating around in canada, the guys i know that take them are happy but they are underdosed for sure.

----------


## GORILA-UNIT

i have the same kits bump for more replys

----------


## neeny69

i just got those 2 days ago and i do 4iu a day 2iu in morning 2iu before bed and i hear alot of good things about it alot of professionals use it from what i hear. I have the green tops the exact same box you have

----------


## GORILA-UNIT

bump for more feedback from users

----------


## HienRyker

I have the same serono green cap 5 mg box of 8. This will be my first time using somatropin. I need to know if there good or not. The cork or lid seems to be very straight and they are all equal when sitting level. I noticed that the labels are definately crooked on the vials. Yes I am a new member but I've been searching for info on these green capped serono for weeks. It's the only thing stopping my hgh, prop, arimidex , and insulin cycle. Please are they good or what my pics would look exctly the same as the pics in this thread. Someone please help.

----------


## HienRyker

I don't care if they are imposters. I care if it's HCG and i care if it's garbage. Who has used these for long periods of time. I know there are alot in CANADA. Are they good or BAD

----------


## mkt

i was just recommended serono saizen 30 iu vial so that i can travel with it. i haven't been able to source the miniquicks which id really rather have.

----------


## vikingvip

> Hi i was wondering if those are good i have seen picture that where very similar on the board the treads is locked and not much feedback was given. They dissolved instantly when putting steril water and i get a slight burn sensation when i inject. What you guy think?


its good... serono is the best

----------


## vikingvip

> sorry, imo your saizen is fake...they never use holograms like that, nor use green tops, they are always blue...depending on what the expiry date is if they are good dated it should say merck/serono on the box, jmo


as tu de vrai serono ? 

thanks bro

----------


## vikingvip

fake

----------

